# Join old server after rebuild to domain



## jwc (Nov 7, 2008)

Hello 

We have 3 domain controller within our network one in head office in leeds another in london and one in gatwick The london server is having disk probelms I need to re build this server which is a dell server 2500. I can't remember what i did to get this on the network do i rebuild the server Then join to the main domain which is unsgroup then do i ran dcprom? after that i get lost The london to leeds connect by vpn


----------



## LinuxHacker (Jan 1, 1970)

just go through the steps in order in server management.


----------

